# Fly fishing



## dwayne19420 (17/1/16)

Hey guys n girls
I was wondering if any one has an old fly fishing set up I could buy or if not maybe a contact that could help me out.
I really would like to get into the sport or at least try it out but.
After my ventures to all the different fishing tackle shops my spirits of getting into the sport, have been dampend the cost of a basic fly rod set up is like over 2 grand .. 
Been hunting the classified sections on the net and nothing has come up any help will be much appreciated. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## n00b13 (17/1/16)

You should look at cash converters/crusaders. Bought a very nice reel for R160. Nothing fancy, but good enough for the once every 3 years I get to fly! 
A friend bought a 'starter kit' from Mias Angling for around R600 (around 1.5 years ago). Remember, everything at Mias is always on discount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (17/1/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey guys n girls
> I was wondering if any one has an old fly fishing set up I could buy or if not maybe a contact that could help me out.
> I really would like to get into the sport or at least try it out but.
> After my ventures to all the different fishing tackle shops my spirits of getting into the sport, have been dampend the cost of a basic fly rod set up is like over 2 grand ..
> ...


@dwayne19420 I might have a rod for you. If you can hang on for a bit, I`ll check when I`m in Durban on Thursday.


----------



## dwayne19420 (17/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @dwayne19420 I might have a rod for you. If you can hang on for a bit, I`ll check when I`m in Durban on Thursday.


Thanks bud much appreciated .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/1/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Thanks bud much appreciated .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Found it @dwayne19420 . It`s a Daiwa Carbon Osprey G140 8ft. PM me for details

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (22/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Found it @dwayne19420 . It`s a Daiwa Carbon Osprey G140 8ft. PM me for details
> 
> View attachment 43816
> 
> View attachment 43817


BIG BIG BIG thanks @Blu_Marlin for sponsoring me a fly rod I am really thankful... it will be put to good use and hopefully catch many a fish


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/1/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> BIG BIG BIG thanks @Blu_Marlin for sponsoring me a fly rod I am really thankful... it will be put to good use and hopefully catch many a fish


You are most welcome @dwayne19420 . Tight lines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (10/1/17)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey guys n girls
> I was wondering if any one has an old fly fishing set up I could buy or if not maybe a contact that could help me out.
> I really would like to get into the sport or at least try it out but.
> After my ventures to all the different fishing tackle shops my spirits of getting into the sport, have been dampend the cost of a basic fly rod set up is like over 2 grand ..
> ...


And a year later, I'm in exactly the same boat.

Mind you, I had bought a rod and a reel already years ago but the price of the lines put me off. The rod tip had since broke. Last month my sis bought my nephew a full kit for R400 from Sollies in Fourways (rod, line, line, flies) so it got my thinking again but it was the last one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (10/1/17)

n00b13 said:


> You should look at cash converters/crusaders. Bought a very nice reel for R160. Nothing fancy, but good enough for the once every 3 years I get to fly!
> A friend bought a 'starter kit' from Mias Angling for around R600 (around 1.5 years ago). Remember, everything at Mias is always on discount.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cheapest kit at Mia's now is R1,600. It's a stealth kit, whatever that means to those who know. 

Discount Cash & Carry has a kit for R1,700 but no stock. I got most of my carp and barbel gear from them at the best prices I could find years ago. It's also where I bought my Fly reel cheap.

Still seems like too much to play around with to see if I will enjoy it. I prefer sea fishing from the shore the best so far but the beach is a wee bit far from from Jozi.


----------



## dwayne19420 (10/1/17)

I'm loving my fly fishing it's fun I haven't been since November last year ... but thanks to Blu marlin helping with a rod I been hitting every body of water I can spot I keep it in the car .. lol .. I must admit lines and reel were expensive but the flies and other goodies not so much I bought a whole lot of second hand flies on Gumtree they were almost unused.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (10/1/17)

Ashley check takealot

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (10/1/17)

dwayne19420 said:


> I'm loving my fly fishing it's fun I haven't been since November last year ... but thanks to Blu marlin helping with a rod I been hitting every body of water I can spot I keep it in the car .. lol .. I must admit lines and reel were expensive but the flies and other goodies not so much I bought a whole lot of second hand flies on Gumtree they were almost unused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Thanks for the motivation. are you catching fish in your escapades. I watched the guys all day at Brookwood Trout farm last week with the flies while I was waiting hopelessly for carp and barbel. So much fish in the water and and the guys were landing there flies right on them but no one took out a fish all day. I saw 2 attempted bites though that got me excited, hence my sudden consideration for it, lol. Might be better than sitting and waiting for the drag to go and finding out much later that the crabs took ate your bait quietly some time in the last 3 hours, lol

I checked Take A Lot has it for R949 today. very tempting but trying a little longer to see if I can find the kit my nephew got or possibly even fix the tip ring on my rod and just buy some line and flies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (10/1/17)

Ashley A said:


> Thanks for the motivation. are you catching fish in your escapades. I watched the guys all day at Brookwood Trout farm last week with the flies while I was waiting hopelessly for carp and barbel. So much fish in the water and and the guys were landing there flies right on them but no one took out a fish all day. I saw 2 attempted bites though that got me excited, hence my sudden consideration for it, lol. Might be better than sitting and waiting for the drag to go and finding out much later that the crabs took ate your bait quietly some time in the last 3 hours, lol
> 
> I checked Take A Lot has it for R949 today. very tempting but trying a little longer to see if I can find the kit my nephew got or possibly even fix the tip ring on my rod and just buy some line and flies.


Been catching small guys but it has been slow nothing wow but still fun day out.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (10/1/17)

dwayne19420 said:


> Been catching small guys but it has been slow nothing wow but still fun day out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Cool, something better than nothing, even if they small. I just like the thrill off it. Even on the beach when tobies (puffer fish) are biting and everyone leaves, I switch to tiny rod to make them feel much bigger and keep on pulling them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (16/1/17)

*R679 for a starter kit from Solly's in Fourways Crossing (18-Jan-2017).*

Just for anyone else that is interested in getting started at a good price. Quite a nice 3 piece, 8 foot starter kit with everything needed and 5 or 6 flies and instruction manual too to to give you tips to get started. Will try and take some pics when I get a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (16/1/17)

Anyone know any good fly fishing spots to try near Sandton?

Footloose is the closest I know but seen some bad reviews lately and probably been there 20 times already. No one in my crew ever caught anything there.
Saw a few kids catch catch carp with the hired rods and in-house bait a few years back which annoyed the hell out of my when I had 5 rods in with proper carp gear in the water and nothing. Also saw some guys pull out some bass one day with lures but that was it.

Emmerentia dam used to be good for bass on lures at 5am but then from 6am, all you could really get were barbel and a stray carp if you lucky but safety there is a concern.

Leeukop dam, I quite enjoy for the convenience in closeness and cheap entry fee more than anything and you kinda bound to catch some barbel at least but my wife hates that place because of the cows and the smell they make plus I've never seen fly fishing done there. Only seen barbel and carp come out as well.

Brookwood is quite a nice spot for trout and fly fishing but quite far from me and the R70pp flat entry fee ads up when you paying for the whole family plus the possibility of having to pay per kg for the trout you catch.

Any help guys? Now that I have this kit, don't want it to collect dust and be forgotten until next Christmas.


----------

